# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Test Please! Read Post! Sonic Invaders Testing Needed! By Neubla Inc.

## Gamemaster1494

Hello people from VBForums.  I need all of your opinions. I was testing my game, and I had NO shields. But, the game wasn't hard. I also realized that I didn't program the ship hovering above all the enemy's, that drops power-ups. I was thinking about having it drop a Shield, as well as a Double Shot. However, there is really no point to have a shield, and, the shot moves kind of fast as well. I want your opinions. Test the game, and tell me what you think. THIS IS NOT THE ACTUAL DEMO. Also, if you happen to find any bugs, i also programed a button at the top of the screen. It says Stop. When you hit it, it pauses the game. If for some reason, the enemy's are not going all of the way to the side of the screen, they stop, or something weird, click Stop, and click on the enemy that is closest to the side the wave was moving. Like if it was moving Left, you would click on the one closest to the left part of the level. Let me know what you think please. I need all the feedback i can get. Thanks for your time!
Here is the link to download the .exe for it : http://www.4shared.com/file/uqJ-7t76...Prototype.html

The controls for it is:
SpaceBar = Shoot
Arrow Keys= Move
Enter Key= Start

Please leave what you think i should do here please! I really appreciate it!
btw, this was made all with VB6. =D

I guess you may want the code for it as well.... here it is.. =P

----------


## DracullSoft

Hi - i just gave it a quick run - and it worked with out any issues  :Smilie:

----------


## Gamemaster1494

thank you. Did you think i should have sheilds as a power up, sheilds at the bottom (like regular space invaders), and double shot, or not?

----------


## DracullSoft

I would prefer power ups  :Smilie: 

Also perhaps other rewards like double shoot or bomb.
and some more penalties e.g. UFO that aims and fire many shoots at once

----------


## Gamemaster1494

Hmm.... Okay. Thanks for the feedback.

----------

